# When to take chicks out of the brooder



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

When do you take chicks out of the brooder? Like turn off the lamp it's been a while since I have had chicks 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When they are fully feathered and the temps are moderate enough for them to hold their own body temp. Babies internal thermos are not fully developed for a bit and might need supplemental heat for a while longer even with their feathers.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

So like how many weeks?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If its cold out, they will need the supplemental heat longer. I can't answer a specific time frame, I always listened to my chicks and what they told me. If they cried then the heat went back on.


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Agree with ^^ but usually I have it on anyways just to make sure there's not a late night draft where they're at . 


Current flock: 51


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

pypy_chicks said:


> Agree with ^^ but usually I have it on anyways just to make sure there's not a late night draft where they're at .
> 
> Current flock: 51


Good thought, unless that breeze is blowing through your coop. That would be something you might need to address.


----------

